# Name Change?



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey does anyone know if name changes are still possible? I would like to reverse this joke that is my username. It was ok for 6 months or so but now its been a long time and people are starting to think it's been my username since 07


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 25, 2012)

The bridge to Alex has been burned.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 25, 2012)

I think he might be busy with his new kid or something, someone should try trading him for agile.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 25, 2012)

But...

Now people think you were into djent since 2007. That's pretty impressive hipster cred.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 25, 2012)

I was djent before it was a genre.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 25, 2012)

You should keep the worst name on the forum just because it's the worst name on the forum.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 25, 2012)

Change it to "djentus christ"


----------



## Alex (Jul 25, 2012)

Send me a PM and I will change your username as soon as I get a chance.


----------

